# Passende PC-konfiguration



## freiraum (22. Juli 2009)

hey, ich stehe gerade vor dem Kauf eines neuen Rechners.
Da mein Rechner schon ganz schön in die Jahre gekommen ist
und ich bis zu meinem Studium (produktdesign) gerüstet sein möchte 
brauche ich einen neuen Rechner.

Eingesetzt soll er vorallem für die Adobe Suite (Photoshop, Illustrator, gelegendlich auch After effects und Premiere), Cinema 4D und Cubase. Spiele sind nebensächlich. Es soll also eher eine workstation werden.

Erstmal stellt sich die frage ob ich mir einen Komplettrechner kaufe oder den Rechner selbst zusammenbauen. Das zusammenbauen ansich ist kein Problem hab ich schon diverse male gemacht und bereitet keine schwierigkeiten. Es sind auch sachen wie festplatte, Laufwerk und Netzteil vorhanden. Die frage ist was günstiger ist.

Wichtig ist mir vorallem das ich die GPU-unterstützung der Adobe CS4 suite nutzen kann. Zusätzlich möchte ich noch möglichst optimale Renderzeiten in C4D erreichen, ich weiss aber nicht ob dafür der GPU oder CPU verantwortlich ist.

Ich habe mal eine konfiguration zusammengestellt:

Intel C2Q Q9550 4x 2833 MHz               |   ~200€
Sparkle GTX260 Plus                              |   ~130€
OCZ DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit     |   ~90€
XFX MB-N780-ISH9                                  |   ~130€

Und würde gerne wissen ob sie zu meinen Ansprüchen passt.

Außerdem stellt sich noch die Frage ob momentan ein guter Zeitpunkt ist um einen PC zu kaufen, es stehen schließlich einige Neuerungen in den Startlöchern bzw.
sind schon serienreif (core i7/i5). Dazu kommt noch das ich nicht Windows Vista sondern Windows 7 verwenden möchte...

ich wäre für Hilfe sehr Dankbar.

LG Marc


----------



## max26 (25. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe selbst den Q9550@3,3GHz und habe mich darmals für eine 4870 1GB entschieden.
CS4 läuft flüssig, wenn mans nicht übertreibt.
Da CS4 fast ausgeschlossen CPU rechenleistung erfordert ist die CPU die Schlüsselstelle.
CS4 kann zwar DATEN auf Nvidia Chips auslagern.
Das ist aber nicht von Bedeutung!!
Viel wichtiger ist RAM, RAM, RAM!
Also 6-8GB!!

Bedenke auch das DDR3 bei einem 775er Sockel keine Vorteile hat nimm lieber DDR2-1066!
Oder du entscheidest dich für den teureren i7 920 und den teureren DDR3 Speicher.
der i7 ist zwar als der C2Q bei gleichem Takt, 
Doch du musst selbst entscheiden wie viel geld du verpulvern willst

Gegen eine 260 (allerdings mit 216 Shadern) ist nichts einzuwenden

Kleiner Tipp: Nimm ein ASUS Mainbord(ich habe viele gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht)
                       Und mit einem 40€ Kühler bringst du den q9550(E0) auf 3,2GHz@45°


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Juli 2009)

Also wenn es dir auf den Preis ankommt kann ich dir nur empfehlen einen Phenom II X4 955 zu kaufen. Der ist praktisch schneller als der Q9550 und kostet weniger Geld.
Beim Arbeitsspeicher muss ich allerdings widersprechen wobei ich nicht weiß wieviel Photoshop zieht. Bei Großen Inkscape-Grafiken und in Gimp reichten mir bis jetzt immer meine 2GiB ... also sollten auch 4 reichen. Aber natürlich kannst du auch einfach 2 4GiB Ram-Kits kaufen.

Bei Grafikkarten kann ich dir die GTX260 von XFX empfehlen. Die ist schön leise.


----------



## freiraum (26. Juli 2009)

Danke für eure einschätzungen, der DDR3 Ram in der konfiguration war ein fehler, da sollte natürlich ein DDR2 stehen.

Ich hab nochmal drüber nachgedacht und denke das es garkeine so schlechte idee wäre auf den i7 zurückzukommen. Das ist zwar ein wenig teuerer, aber ich denke es ist besser den kleinsten cpu eines neuen sockels zu haben. Später so in ein bis 2 jahren wenn dann der i-7 950 oder sogar der i7-975 im preis gesunken sind kann ich meine Kiste ohne große kosten upgraden. Wohingegen beim Q9550 nurnoch der Q9650 möglich wäre, der was die leistung angeht kaum schneller ist. D.h. ich müsste mir wieder ein neues board neuen ram und neuen CPU kaufen um meinen rechner Aufzurüsten.

ich hab das zuletzt bei meinem aktuellen rechner gemerkt. Der 3700+ von AMD war damals fast der schnellste der reihe aber inerhalb von einem Jahr gabs den Sockel und den Ram nichtmehr. Der Ram ist jetzt sehr teuer und ein CPU upgrade nutzt kaum was.

...nur so ein gedanke.


----------



## chmee (26. Juli 2009)

Gedanke nicht falsch, nur in 2 jahren gibt es sicherlich 1-2 neue Sockelsysteme.
Aber -> Ja, immerhin kannst Du dann billig den CPU-Protz dieses Sockels nachkaufen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Juli 2009)

Das liegt aber eher daran, dass inzwischen zuviel Zeit vergangen ist. SD-Ram ist das beste Beispiel wie teuer 'veraltete' Komponenten sein können. DDR2 Ram kostet heute fast nichts. Und an deiner Stelle würde ich mir ein Board mit DDR3 Ram kaufen, da der inzwischen auch nicht mehr so teuer ist.
Zudem kann man bei sowas nicht unbedingt Gesetzmäßigkeiten ablesen. Der Sockel 775 von Intel existiert etwa schon seit 2006 und ist somit schon 3 Jahre alt. AMD hingegen hat innerhalb eines Jahres den AM2 auf AM2+ erweitert und nun den AM3 rausgebracht. Das gilt für beide Firmen gleichermaßen. Also sollte man Aussagen wie 'das war schon damals so' mit Vorsicht machen. Und wenn du heute einen Quadcore mit 3,2GHz kaufst glaubst du doch nicht wirklich, dass dieser in 2 Jahre zu langsam sein wird? Ich hab die letzten 5 Jahre mit einem 32GHz Pentium 4 gearbeitet und war damit zufrieden und hatte zudem im Winter immer warme Füße. Jetzt merk ich die zusätzlichen Kerne im System selbst nicht. Nur wenn ich rendere oder kompiliere fallen sie wirkliche ins Gewicht. Und natürlich bei diversen Spielen.


----------



## freiraum (30. Juli 2009)

ich wollte nochmal auf die Grafikkarte zurück kommen.
da ich ja nicht zocken will, mir aber keine Workstation karte leisten kann,
ist es möglich eine normale Consumer Karte wie die GTX260
für Rendering und Grafikbearbeitung optimieren?

Die GPU Unterstützung der CS4 Suite ist ja eine Sache aber
trotzdem muss ja noch ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen
so einer Karte und einer Workstation Karte für 2000€.


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2009)

http://www.phreekz.de/wordpress/2008/03/diy-softmod-firegl-quadro/
Such mal nach Softmod Quadro bzw. FireGL.

mfg chmee


----------



## freiraum (30. Juli 2009)

Da werden ja vorallem uralte Grafikkarten beschrieben.
Gibt es keine aktuellen Grafikkarten mit denen sowas möglich ist?


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2009)

Sorry, dass ich Dir einen Anhaltspunkt gebe. Nein, sogar zwei.
Nämlich einfach mal in  *softmod quadro* eintippen und 4 Sekunden später selbst die Infos raussuchen.

zB HIER -> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=539&pgno=1 <- erster Link bei google!

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Juli 2009)

freiraum hat gesagt.:


> Danke für eure einschätzungen, der DDR3 Ram in der konfiguration war ein fehler, da sollte natürlich ein DDR2 stehen.
> 
> Ich hab nochmal drüber nachgedacht und denke das es garkeine so schlechte idee wäre auf den i7 zurückzukommen. Das ist zwar ein wenig teuerer, aber ich denke es ist besser den kleinsten cpu eines neuen sockels zu haben. Später so in ein bis 2 jahren wenn dann der i-7 950 oder sogar der i7-975 im preis gesunken sind kann ich meine Kiste ohne große kosten upgraden. Wohingegen beim Q9550 nurnoch der Q9650 möglich wäre, der was die leistung angeht kaum schneller ist. D.h. ich müsste mir wieder ein neues board neuen ram und neuen CPU kaufen um meinen rechner Aufzurüsten.
> 
> ...



Hast du zufällig auch diesen Beitrag hier gelesen (Ab der zweiten Seite könnte es interessant werden)? Ich verbringe scheinbar die letzter Zeit darauf hinweisen muss ob ein i7 wirklich Sinn macht.

In deinem Fall könnte es allerdings wirklich Sinn machen einen 920er zu kaufen wenn du viel rendern würdest etwa in C4D. Aber auch dort dürfte das nur in Animationen wirklich ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## freiraum (31. Juli 2009)

also der Entschluss zum i7 steht. Weniger wegen der Leistung eher wegen vorher genannten Punkten. Ich war zu Sockel A Zeiten großer Fan von AMD aber die aktuelle Sockelpolitik gefällt mir garnicht.

Das mit dem Softmodden ist neuland für mich, tut mir leid wenn ich da nicht so versiert bin. Aber nach wie vor handeln die ganzen seiten nur von der GeForce 8800. Also schließe ich daraus das es momentan nur mit dieser Karte möglich ist. Ich frage mich allerdings ob das ändern der Treiber nicht auch bei neueren Karte eine verbesserung hervorruft. Naja malsehn vielleicht erschließt sich mir die Antwort ja noch.

//Edit ich sehe gerade das die 8800 garnicht so betagt ist wie ich dachte,
da muss ich mal näher hinschauen welche da in frage kommt.
Die Preisspanne bei diesem Modell ist ja imens groß.


----------



## Furumaru (31. Juli 2009)

Bei den von dir genannten Programmen hast du keinerlei Vorteile durch eine Quadro bzw. durch eine gemoddete Geforce.


----------



## freiraum (31. Juli 2009)

Naja bei 2D programmen wie ps oder ai natürlich nicht, aber bei C4D doch schon oder? Bei den Tests sieht man immer nur vergleiche mit 3ds Max (bei der die gemoddete Karte circa 50% schneller ist) aber nach meinem kentnissstand ist C4D 3dx Max sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Stonefish (3. August 2009)

Ich kann Dir nicht sagen, bei welchen Anwendungen eine Quadro FX Karte schneller rechnet als eine "normale" Geforce, da ich davon schlichtweg keine Ahnung habe.

Dafür kann ich Dir sagen, dass Du beim Soft-Modden nicht auf die 8800-Reihe beschränkt bist. Da meine Freundin ein ähnliches Studium anstrebt wie Du, kam auch bei uns neulich die Frage nach einem geeigneten Rechner inklusive den vermeintlichen Vorteilen einer Workstation-Grafikkarte auf.

Mittlerweile weiß ich nun, dass Nvidias "tolle" Quadro FX-Serie hardware-mäßig überhaupt keine eigenständige Entwicklung ist ... nahezu jedes dieser Modell beruht auf einer Mainstream-Geforce-Karte. Dabei gibt es teilweise bei den Leistungsdaten nicht nur keine Unterschiede, nein, meist ist die mehr als 10fach teurere Quadro-Karte auch noch deutlich runtergetaktet gegenüber ihrer heimlichen Geforce-Schwester. (Nvidia begründet das mit der längeren Garantiezeit, die man bei diesen Karte gewährt.)

So beruht z.B. die online nicht unter 1.500 Euro zu bekommende Quadro FX 4800 auf der z.Z. gerade mal um die 130 Euro teuren GTX 260. Der größere Bruder - die Quadro FX 5800, für die man zwischen 3.000 und 7.000 Euro lassen kann, beruht auf der GTX 280, bei der man ab 200 Euro dabei wäre.

Der einzige signifikante Unterschied (neben der "leichten" Preisdifferenz) ist der Treiber. Gaukelst Du Deinem Rechner also mit einem geeigneten Tool wie z.B. dem RivaTuner mit nur wenigen Klicks vor, dass Deine GTX 260 eigentlich eine QuadroFX 4800 ist, kannst Du bequem den Quadro-Treiber installieren und hättest in diesem Fall knapp 1.400 Euro gespart. (Theoretisch müsste die so gemoddete GTX 260 ja sogar ein bißchen fixer sein, auf Grund ihrer höheren Taktraten und der schnelleren Speicheranbindung)

Als ich das alles recherchiert hatte, ist mir ganz schön die Kinnlade auf die Tastatur geknallt. Wie rechtfertigt man eine derartige Preisdifferenz (zwischen der GTX 280 und dem 7000-Euro-Originalpreis der QuadroFX 5800 liegen ja Lichtjahre!), wenn es eigentlich keine Mehrkosten in der Produktion gibt? Auf Grund ihrer geringen Taktung sind die QuadroFX Karten vielleicht noch sogar preiswerter in der Herstellung? Vielleicht höhere Entwicklungskosten beim Treiber? Bei der schwächeren Leistung der Quadro-Karten gegenüber den jeweils entsprechenden Geforce-Schwestermodellen vermute ich fast eher, der Forceware-Treiber bremst Geforce-Karten bei entsprechenden Anwendungen künstlich aus, als dass der Quadro-Treiber seinen Karten dort zu mehr Leistung verhilft.

Auch wenn der Support für QuadroFX-Käufer besser ist, die Karten bei Defekt innerhalb von 24h Stunden getauscht werden und die Karten etwas teurer sein müssen, weil sie nicht in so großer Stückzahl produziert werden ist das doch das fürchterlichste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, von dem ich je gehört habe.


----------

